
Support for old versions of Internet Explorer to be dropped - jhack
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/08/support-for-old-versions-of-internet-explorer-to-be-dropped/
======
tannerj
This cannot come fast enough! Now if we can just figure out how to force xp
and vista users to upgrade my life will get A LOT easier!

------
josealicarte
I'm pretty sure every front end web developer who's ever done anything cross-
browser celebrated when they heard this news. I know I did.

